# Big Z's new logo (color version)



## Larry D. (May 30, 2007)

I looked at it with the following changes:
1- Big Z on the apron, but no Z on the towel
2- Z on the towel, but no "Big Z" on the apron
3- No Z on the towel and no "Big Z" on the apron

I think I like the #1 version best.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 30, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> I looked at it with the following changes:
> 1- Big Z on the apron, but no Z on the towel
> 2- Z on the towel, but no "Big Z" on the apron
> 3- No Z on the towel and no "Big Z" on the apron
> ...



Yep, a like #1.  Love the art work.


----------



## Diva Q (May 31, 2007)

Just want to caution you about a couple of things,

if you try keep your colors to a minimum your future embroidery costs will be much less.


----------

